# About to buy a Cherub, or an Ariete - which one?



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Before I pay the extras, I'm looking at either of:

Cherub in Black

Cherub Stainless

Ariete

What do you guys think/recommend?

Thanks


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

All the same beastie, just wearing different clothes (or as my brother in law says: same horse, different jockey)

Pick whichever one you like the look of most.


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Is the black one plastic sided?

That would put me off. I have a Black Mignon, but also the Ariete supposedly has a better E61 group?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The black one is metal bodied with painted sides take a look at this.....http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/upload/Manual%20Fill%20Machines.pdf


----------



## PWW (Nov 13, 2014)

Ariete but then I am a bit biased.

Not sure if the Cherub comes with double and single portafilters but the Ariete only comes with a double.

Just upgraded the steam wand as fitted to the Londinium L1 new type (fits straight on) as found the original too fierce for small quantities of milk and the milk was always baking on the thread under the tip, although a 4x1mm tip would have been a cheaper option.

Also upgrade the LED's to those as fitted to the Londinium and fitted an extra to show when powered up as daughter was always leaving switch on when she used it.


----------

